

More Icons for Iphone and Android Apps - taabi
http://design.taabi.com/resource/interface/compact-icons-set

======
ianhawes
Advice: Use Amazon S3 for hosting your files. It would come out to about a
nickel a month. You'd have more people downloading and less people going
through the painful process of those download site cartels.

